# Sweet Potatoes-ASAP



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anybody ever grilled sweet potatoes? Do you slice them first then put thedm on or just throw the whole thing on whole, about how long?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

We've done it ~ Just wrap 'em up in *FOIL* and cook 'em just like regular taters.  Good stuff..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2005)

you can par-nuke em, and finish on the grill.  Cut em in half before you put em on the grill.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2005)

Found a recipe in ""How To Grill" S. Raichlen; he just puts them right on a bed of hot lump charcoal for 40minutes to 1 hour or until skin is charred and metal skewer goes through easily.

Worked great, took 55 minutes and I made a maple syrup, ground cinnamon butter to go with them.

Then I grilled up some asparagus to go with the bone in center cut pork chops with HeadCountry rub.     Great dinner.

Thanks for your help anyways guys, it's appreciated.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 18, 2005)

www.headcountry.com

 #-o  #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 18, 2005)

nolo problemo....bet you didn't know I could speak Spanish.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Found a recipe in ""How To Grill" S. Raichlen; he just puts them right on a bed of hot lump charcoal for 40minutes to 1 hour or until skin is charred and metal skewer goes through easily.
> 
> Worked great, took 55 minutes and I made a maple syrup, ground cinnamon butter to go with them.
> 
> ...


That's what I do too.  Sorry I wasn't around when you asked.  Also, you can do sliced and on the grill grate.  It works well.


----------

